# where can I buy those green bags for veggies that I see on tv ?!?



## nerodog (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I dont want to buy them from the tv ad.. has anyone seen these  green plastic bags  at Walmart or any other stores? They are green storage bags that keep the veggies fresh for more time.. the tv ad had bananas ... thanks!


----------



## wackymother (Jul 6, 2008)

They might have them at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. I feel like I've seen a lot of "As Seen on TV!" items there, including these bags...maybe....?

What are they called?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2008)

Evert-Fresh Green Produce Bags

www.greenbags.com

You can also order them from Harriet Carter


Richard


----------



## Kozman (Jul 6, 2008)

*Green Bags*

Ebay as well.


----------



## hockeyplayer15 (Jul 6, 2008)

i believe those things are a rip off.  my girlfriend uses them in her house and she says there is no difference between that and a bag.


----------



## KCI (Jul 6, 2008)

I have been using the Evert-Fresh Green Produce Bags for more than 10 yrs and I think they are the greatest thing since sliced bread.  They are not cheap but can be washed and reused over and over again.  They keep all my fruits and veggies fresher longer than any other method I have ever used.  Go online and see if they are available in your area, if not, you can order them online.  I actually replace my supply every time I got to FL as they do not sell them in my area in SC.


----------



## Elan (Jul 6, 2008)

Amazon has them (some of the reviews are pretty interesting):

http://www.amazon.com/Debbie-Meyer-...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1215396537&sr=8-1


----------



## tlsbooks (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought some at Walgreens.  They had bread storage bags as well.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Latest issue of Consumer Reports says they don't work.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 7, 2008)

*I use her green boxes*

Really? I need to check out CR. We like the green boxes. The only bad thing is that you can't see what's in them.


----------



## irish (Jul 7, 2008)

bought 'em...used 'em....threw 'em out!!! WASTE OF MONEY


----------



## Wonka (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe I saw a Consumer Reports article that indicated they really don't do anything and aren't worth the money.  Or, it may have been a TV review of some kind.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 8, 2008)

I think I saw the CR article.  I just GO CRAZY when  one group is telling me they are the greatest thing since sliced bread and some other group tells me they aren't worth a plug nickel.   Who's a girl to believe??   I mean sometimes things don't work the way you thought they should or there is a defect. What's a girl to do??


----------



## baz48 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have them and don't think too much of them.  The two things I think they do help with are strawberries and fresh cilantro, but I had both in the refrigerator so that probably contributed.  I tried bananas and tomatoes and didn't see any advantage.  Plus they don't tell you that you have to be sure not to let ANY condensation form in the bag.  So I would take out the bananas, turn the bag inside out and put them back in each day if I thought of it.  Kind of a pain and it still didn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2008)

Try before you Buy: Debbie Meyer Green Bag Review


and for reviews all over the map

and for reviews of the Evert-Fresh Green Bags

Consumer Reports Review of Debbie Meyer Green Bags Note that the consumer reports review was examining many of the items after 3 weeks. Probably a longer time frame than some would be interested in.

Richard


----------



## nicklinneh (Jul 8, 2008)

rather than bags you might want to try the Extralife disks. they are zeolite-potassium permanganate which neutralizes ethylene (the ripening gas). last 3 months about $5. get 'em at amazon, i think.   ken


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2008)

Extra Life Fruit and Vegetable Keeper


Richard


----------



## nerodog (Jul 10, 2008)

*green bags.........thanks for the info*

Many thanks to all the info, sites to explore etc.. I will be busy this weekend reading up on these  bags. and maybe trying them out  .....thanks again.....


----------



## KCI (Jul 11, 2008)

I said earlier in this post that I've been using the Evert Fresh bags for years and love them...just put grapes in one of them 2.5 weeks ago which I bought on sale and today we had some and they are as good as they were the day I bought them....no brown or rotten ones...same for cauliflower...broccoli...etc.  They can be washed and reused but not indefinately...just my 2 cents worth..linda


----------



## deemac (Jul 12, 2008)

WalMart (at the checkout counters)


----------



## borntotravel (Jul 20, 2008)

They are in the CVS flyer for $9.99


----------

